
How I Learned to Write Electrical Engineering Specifications - e-_pusher
https://iskender.ee/EE-Specs/
======
a12k_
“ became clear to me that learning how to write a specification was going to
be my hardest learn-on-the-job experience yet. Why? Because I was actually
having an unlearn-on-the-job experience.”

—> concept of unlearning to progress is really interesting, it seems
underrated as a mechanism for how on some becomes a better engineer..

“Back during school, and when I first started working, I used to think that
writing specs was a useless exercise. What even was the point? Just design
your system in your head, talk it through with others if you need to, and go
build it. How could you even know all about your system before you start
building it anyway? Any spec you could write would just be incomplete and not
good. Writing specs was an unnecessary, bureaucratic task best to be avoided.
Time spent on doing “paperwork” would be better used by actually building your
product.

The sentiment above is still common in the technology industry, which I think
is a shame. After three years in the industry, I have changed my mind, and now
believe that a having good specs is critical for making your project a
success.”

—> I like this take, it’s a good example of “tradition is a lot smarter than
you think”

.. more takes of where tradition in engineering is actually underrated would
be really interesting

------
sly_emergence
“ Imagine now that your specification gets magically air-dropped into the
Huaqiangbei. Only your spec - not your product. If a month later, successful
clones of your product emerge in the Huaqiangbei, then you have succeeded in
writing a good spec.”

Cool litmus test.

At the end of the day a spec is a communication tool to tell other humans how
to pull off the original vision. It’s more efficient than words and talking.

It’s a medium.

